# Jails and VirtualBox



## gpatrick (Jul 12, 2010)

FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p3

Using jails on lo1 with 10.0.02, 10.0.0.3, 10.0.0.4 /24

Have VirtualBox 3.2.6 installed and have internal networking selected.

Why can a VirtualBox guest with an IP of 10.0.0.5/24 not be able to communicate with 
the jails, and vice-versa?  The jails can all communicate, and the VirtualBox guests
can all communicate, but jails and VB guests can't communicate.


----------

